# GM Maintenance Certificate



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FYI.....

I received a Maintenance Certificate from GM.

What this is, is:

A certificate good for up to 4 service visits to my dealer from now until Dec 31, 2010 on my '05 GTO. (Vin is indicated on the certificate)

Includes: Lube-Oil-Filter, 4 tire rotation and 27 Point vehicle Inspection.

I called my dealer and had it verified. 

FREE oil changes for a year. 

In the cover letter is states their commitment to Pontiac owners. 

Works for me. Should work for others too keep a look out.

--------------------------

Also received a $1000.00 GM owners Loyalty check for the purchase of any GM product. Offer expires Feb 1 2010. Why only 1 month I dunno.
I have no plants to use it, I refuse to purchase from Obama Motors.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That would be for those who purchased their GTO new, correct?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I called GM inquiring as I wanted one for the wife's GA (only 1 certificate per household as stated on reverse side of coupon) but I wanted to see if I could get another....:willy:

Was told: These certificates were targeted to those who purchased a GM vehicle from a dealership that is slated to close or has already closed. 

NOT everyone will get one I am told.

I called the dealership from which I purchased my car, and they are NOT slated to close. I called my local dealership and talked to a service tech, he got one as well and they are not closing. So, it appears the information I got from GM is incorrect, (why am I not surprised?) 

So, I dunno who or who won't get one. Usually it's me not getting a perk. I lucked out this time I guess.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Man, I want mine.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Gonna rush home like a school girl tonight!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If I get one I'll send it back. Nobody touches my car.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I got one as well...I wondered if I could get Mobil 1 as these are usually pro rated but the back of the certificate says the type that is mentioned in the owner's manual...wonder if they mean just 5w30 or if it in fact will be Mobil 1...
Bill


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I got mine today as well. Wonder if I take my Castrol Syntec in if they will still do it. NO one else as ever done her oil change before maybe I well just get the tire Rotation and 27 point inspection. My Pontiac dealership is not on the hit list either. Think I will call the Chevy dealership and see if it's good there. Cause Pontiac dealership is a Buick one now and I know I won't ever buy a China wantabe. LES


----------

